# Member of the Month March 2009 - Chaosftw



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Chaosftw*​ 
This month we decided Chaosftw was our best member. His contributions and efforts throughout March were top draw. 

Congratulations Fab and thanks a lot for your insights in the rumours forum!

We took a few minutes to learn a little bit about him.



> *Real name:* Fab
> *Heresy Online user name:* Chaosftw
> *Main Army:* Pre-Heresy Death Guard
> *Location:* Canada
> ...


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations Chaos FTW, you deserve it.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats from me as well!!!! Well deserved.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Woot! Let's give Chaosftw a round of applause! You deserve it, man, congrats! :victory: Good luck winning member of the year!


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

CHAMP!! march 2009 pinup lad of the month....wooot gratz mate


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations man, the work you've been doing for the rumours section has been insane.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, good for you mate; well-deserved recognition for your hard work!

:congratulating cyclops:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Very much deserved for just being a cool member on the boards.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Choas. Definity well earned mate. Hope all your goals turn out well in life (how lame sounding is that? lol, but is meant!).

Dusty


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> Congratulations Chaos FTW, you deserve it.





keytag33 said:


> Congrats from me as well!!!! Well deserved.





gwmaniac said:


> Woot! Let's give Chaosftw a round of applause! You deserve it, man, congrats! :victory: Good luck winning member of the year!





Haekmo said:


> CHAMP!! march 2009 pinup lad of the month....wooot gratz mate





when in doubt said:


> Congratulations man, the work you've been doing for the rumours section has been insane.





Red Orc said:


> Yeah, good for you mate; well-deserved recognition for your hard work!
> 
> :congratulating cyclops:





morfangdakka said:


> Very much deserved for just being a cool member on the boards.





Dusty's Corner said:


> Congrats Choas. Definity well earned mate. Hope all your goals turn out well in life (how lame sounding is that? lol, but is meant!).
> 
> Dusty


Thank you all! Cant say I saw it coming, but very cool!

Again thanks!!!!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Woot woot about time mate, you definately deserve it! Congrats on the win. Chaosftw For The Win!!!!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Well done ChaosFTW your hard work has earned you one of these.










Thanks for all the effort you have made for Heresy Online.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats ChaosFTW, you are always there to help, so thanks
Darknesswithin


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It was really appreciated with the News and Rumours posts for IG - particularly the round-up thread. Was a job well done.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey, just thought I'd stop by and give my congrats to the new member of the month. Even though I'd never heard of you before you became MOTM I think you thoroughly deserve it .


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

NurglingStomper said:


> Woot woot about time mate, you definately deserve it! Congrats on the win. Chaosftw For The Win!!!!





Viscount Vash said:


> Well done ChaosFTW your hard work has earned you one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DarknessWithin said:


> Congrats ChaosFTW, you are always there to help, so thanks
> Darknesswithin





Syph said:


> It was really appreciated with the News and Rumours posts for IG - particularly the round-up thread. Was a job well done.





SPARTAN-117 said:


> Hey, just thought I'd stop by and give my congrats to the new member of the month. Even though I'd never heard of you before you became MOTM I think you thoroughly deserve it .


Again, Thanks to everyone! Although I cant say I expected this honor any time soon it is quite awesome to receive!

Thanks again!!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well done ChaosFTW, well earned, keep up the good work!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Grats ChaosFTW!

Well deserved, keep those Romours coming:biggrin:


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Good drills lad good drills


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

:golfclap:

well done sir.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well done Chaos, congrats.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

squeek said:


> Well done ChaosFTW, well earned, keep up the good work!





MaidenManiac said:


> Grats ChaosFTW!
> 
> Well deserved, keep those Romours coming:biggrin:





Gore Hunter said:


> Good drills lad good drills





Inquisitor Malaclypse said:


> :golfclap:
> 
> well done sir.





The Wraithlord said:


> Well done Chaos, congrats.


Thanks Everyone! Again most appreciated! Just trying to do my part!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations Chaosftw! Another well deserved Member of the month award if do say so myself. Enjoy your medal!


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats dude
Revel in this glorious event

Peace out:victory:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats ChaosFTW no better to deserve this. Keep up the good posts, advice, and all that. Remember your friends on your way up the ladder bud.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> Congratulations Chaosftw! Another well deserved Member of the month award if do say so myself. Enjoy your medal!





SpaNNerZ said:


> Congrats dude
> Revel in this glorious event
> 
> Peace out:victory:





TattooedGreenMan said:


> Congrats ChaosFTW no better to deserve this. Keep up the good posts, advice, and all that. Remember your friends on your way up the ladder bud.


Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Congrats man:victory:


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Well done Chaosftw very well deserved mate  JD


----------



## Kyoukotsu (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats on member of the month


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha, they're back on track with their usual High Quality MotM's  Congrats mate, enjoy your new Award


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

wow, i go away for a week and look what i miss! congrats mate! i'm glad to see you get this award! You are quite an example of quality! well done!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Jackinator said:


> Congrats man:victory:





jordan_darko said:


> Well done Chaosftw very well deserved mate  JD





Kyoukotsu said:


> Congrats on member of the month





Vaz said:


> Haha, they're back on track with their usual High Quality MotM's  Congrats mate, enjoy your new Award





Commissar Ploss said:


> wow, i go away for a week and look what i miss! congrats mate! i'm glad to see you get this award! You are quite an example of quality! well done!
> 
> Commissar Ploss


Thanks to Everyone yet again! its very cool receiving this award!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Daggz (Apr 16, 2009)

Grats on being member of the month, quite an accomplishment.

Print it out and frame it!


----------

